# Codex Chaos next for 40k.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

New rumours in from Stickmonkey:




> So my snitches have passed along a few bits.
> 
> Up next for 40k sounds like may timeframe for a chaos codex. Rumored to expand upon 4 major legions.
> 
> ...


also:




> Emporers children
> Death guard
> World eaters
> Thousand sons
> ...


and one more thing:



> I'm also confirming a 6e winging it's way our direction.
> 
> Past few major editions have followed the model of hb rulebook in June/July and box set in September. If I recall fantasy and 40k had no accompanying models to the hb release. But did have a ton of gaming accessories.





> I do expect 2 codex updates by year end, even with the 6ed release tossed in the year.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Very interesting and thanks for reporting it. However, I have completely stopped getting my hopes up for new things. Awhile back it seemed Tau were in line for the spring and now it seems they have been completely forgotten. It almost seems better to stop expecting anything and just sit and wait. It will come out eventually. But have some rep+ cause it does still excite me a bit, even if I wish it didn't.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

One smiley expresses my opinion of this... :yahoo:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

lockeF said:


> Very interesting and thanks for reporting it. However, I have completely stopped getting my hopes up for new things. Awhile back it seemed Tau were in line for the spring and now it seems they have been completely forgotten. It almost seems better to stop expecting anything and just sit and wait. It will come out eventually. But have some rep+ cause it does still excite me a bit, even if I wish it didn't.



Stickmonkey is usually about 90% reliable with his rumours. He may get the dates wrong, or screw up the odd unit description, but if he's reporting it, its pretty much 99.9% guarenteed we'll see it soon.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

So if im reading this right the rumours are saying csm are the next 40k release?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

yanlou said:


> So if im reading this right the rumours are saying csm are the next 40k release?


Pretty much yes.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice, if its true, that begs the question, when is the next 40k slot, as i assume it will be fantasy next month.


----------



## Dies Irae (May 21, 2008)

Red Corsairs said:


> One smiley expresses my opinion of this... :yahoo:


^ That :grin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

yanlou said:


> Nice, if its true, that begs the question, when is the next 40k slot, as i assume it will be fantasy next month.


May by most guesses.


----------



## The_One (May 9, 2008)

Glad to see the possibility of the individual legions getting a bit of a spotlight!
Themed armies based around one god are becoming viable (again) and it's good to see. Although I do agree that Tau really do need a 5th edition update


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

chaos being the next update makes me happy, I get to munch some Tsons again after a long hiatus with my wolves too! (I might even do a small tsons force if its viable at some point just to have for display against my wolf great company)


----------



## Major Braindead (Apr 2, 2011)

I can't wait, I've been collecting Thousand Sons recently and I've got about 1500 points now. Some new rules would be interesting, to see what's cool to get next.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Really torn between world eaters (my first love) or thousand sons(after reading the HH series) or simply dig up my iron warriors


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

What!!? There are at least three Codices that need updating before Chaos Marines:

Tau
Black Templars
Eldar

Just another example of GW mollycoddling the 'popular kids'

On a side note: Woo! plastic Thousand Sons + pure Thousand Sons Army.

Alice


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> What!!? There are at least three Codices that need updating before Chaos Marines:
> 
> Tau
> Black Templars
> ...


The chaos codex is more fucked up than any of those. There is 1 build that isnt total fail. BT and Tau also have 1 build. Eldar have around 3, but i agree all those books need an update. Clearly GW realised just how fucked the current chaos dex is, after over 4 fucking years of having a shit book.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well Eldar have long been rumoured to be the first codex to be updated for 6th.... after of course the usual new SM codex we always get.

I agree Tau do need an update, but I can see BT going to way of the sisters and becoming a WD update.


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

SGMAlice said:


> What!!? There are at least three Codices that need updating before Chaos Marines:
> 
> Tau
> Black Templars
> ...


Proof that wargamers are easily distracted from important topics by plastic crack and shiny objects

Yay, new blisters for HQ's and the prospect of a new fantasy army next month


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I think we will see Dark Angels first and then Chaos during fall for Halloween but that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yessssssssssssssssss........

That _really_ means Tau _really_ will get a codex *after* the new edition arrives for-fucking-once! And Eldar too!

/golfclap

TEARS OF JOY


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

The_One said:


> Although I do agree that Tau really do need a 5th edition update


No!, Tau need a shiny new 6th Ed release  Why would you *want* a 5th ed release if 6th is in June/July?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> No!, Tau need a shiny new 6th Ed release  Why would you *want* a 5th ed release if 6th is in June/July?


Yeah 3.5th, 4.5th and 5.5th edition codices SUCK DONKEY NUTS :russianroulette:

EDIT, since my last post disappeared due to spam in 2 seconds:



> MetalHandkerchief said:
> 
> 
> > Yessssssssssssssssss........
> ...


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Sounds good but I kinda wanted a bit of Night Lords in the next Chaos Marines dex .... thats just me though.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hopefully a new legion centric dex doesn't preclude the undedicated legions from getting some love. I'd personally like the Iron Warriors to be more unique again. 

I'm skeptical about the "new codex before new edition" that happened last time as well and the results were . . . Underwhelming. Though, I suppose that the CSM writers won't be hamstrung this time by the future division of chaos into two army books, which I'd wager left gav and allesio with a vacuum of content and not much to fill it.

*crosses fingers*


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> Stickmonkey is usually about 90% reliable with his rumours. He may get the dates wrong, or screw up the odd unit description, but if he's reporting it, its pretty much 99.9% guarenteed we'll see it soon.


I could not remember who was reliable and who wasn't, it gets confusing after awhile, at least for me. However, I like the idea of 90% reliable. I have been trying to finalize my chaos for quite some time now but always give up because well, it just never seems that good.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Some things to bear in mind: 

1) If the rumours of Chaos in the new boxed set are true, their codex will come out shortly following or just before that box. So May is not unfeasible *if* they are in there. Whoever the other race is will likely be within that timespan too. 
I personally think it's a little soon: I'd bet more on late summer, but I'm happy to be proved wrong.

2) Space Marines will almost always be one of the first Codeces of a new edition, if that edition is wildly different from the last. They are 40% of all 40k sales, if the new edition does anything that impacts on their rules, they *will* get a new book. So let's hope those 'leaked' rules are rubbish.

3) Everything since GKs has been written with a copy of the new 40k rules in hand. The 'last 5th Ed codex' will be just as good as the 'first 6th ed' one.


I have three small Chaos armies, I'd be happy for any new book they release. I'm also happy to wait though, and see what the summer brings in the way of new main rules first...


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah right. They said "late 3rd edition codices will work just as well as new 4th edition codices for 4th" and they even said the same damn thing when they transitioned from 4th to 5th.

All lies.

Dark Eldar for example, are already boned: the new feel no pain rules state that "if not otherwise specified, feel no pain confers an additional 5+ save". Guess what. Dark Eldar FNP does not specify. Hence, you lose hundreds of points worth of balance in every 1500pts game.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Well my source from GW tells me that the first codex off the production line after 6th Ed will be Dark Angels, followed by Chaos Space Marines.

Now this brings us to Tau and Eldar, well according to what i have been told is that Tau and Eldar are officially to become full Allies with the Space Marines and Imperial Guard, meaning they will become the good guys, this is to oppose the new Necron (Tau) and Dark Eldar (Eldar) releases.

On the issue of Black Templars i have heard that it will likely get a WD Sister of Battle treatment

On new releases for Chaos.

As far as i have been told that we will get.

1, Flyers (rumoured to be Chaos Land Speeders)
2, Thousand Sons (Resculpt/Plastic) (10 per box)
3, Noise Marines (Resculpt/Plastic) (10 per box)
4, Obliterators (Resculpt/Plastic) (3 per box)
5, Death Guard (Resculpt/Plastic) (10 per box)
6, Dreadnought (Resculpt/Plastic) (all weapon options)
7, Havocs (Resculpt/Plastic) (5 per box)
8, Raptors (Resculpt/Plastic) (5 per box)

These will come in several waves.

As far as Tau and Eldar is concerned is that they will get the whole heap of loving within 12 months of 6th Edition release


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> Well, my source from GW...


And that would be...? 

Don't take this the wrong way, but the 'source at GW' thing is not something I take too seriously after (a) seeing how literally 99% of rumours work out, and (b) having some (albeit a tiny) clue by dint of working at GW as to what's really going on and knowing the difference between that and the rumours that tend to circulate the electrical interwebs. 

It's still, by and large, a case of 'those who tell don't know, and those who know don't tell'.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Svartmetall said:


> And that would be...?
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way, but the 'source at GW' thing is not something I take too seriously after (a) seeing how literally 99% of rumours work out, and (b) having some (albeit a tiny) clue by dint of working at GW as to what's really going on and knowing the difference between that and the rumours that tend to circulate the electrical interwebs.
> 
> It's still, by and large, a case of 'those who tell don't know, and those who know don't tell'.


Someone who is upper management in GW Australia, as you may well appreciate i can't and won't name.

Regards


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, as long as a Black Legion style of army (multiple different Cult Troops available) without using a special Character then i dont really mind, that and as long they dont do C:Chaos Legions & C:Chaos Renegades...then ill be disappointed.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm quite nervous about this release

I think it will be fantastic if the original legions get more love and attention, however I don't want to go back to 3.5 :shok:

3.5 was a fantastic dex, but it really hamstringed you into playing an undivided force, like iron warriors, if you wanted to win games. I like the idea of troops like missile toting havocs and disc riding raptors in my thousand sons force. It allows people to play legions without losing out of the game as a whole 

And technically if they go really nuts enforcing fluff no legion other than IWs will have access to things like obliterators, I think they had this freedom right in the current codex. It just needs to be less bland and pointed appropriately 

If you want to say my TS arch sorcerers can't represent obliterators as it breaks the game that's your call, but it should be the player that collects and chooses their army which should be able to say what they want in their force not arbitrary limits in the codex


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Yeah right. They said "late 3rd edition codices will work just as well as new 4th edition codices for 4th" and they even said the same damn thing when they transitioned from 4th to 5th.
> 
> All lies.
> 
> Dark Eldar for example, are already boned: the new feel no pain rules state that "if not otherwise specified, feel no pain confers an additional 5+ save". Guess what. Dark Eldar FNP does not specify. Hence, you lose hundreds of points worth of balance in every 1500pts game.


Ah. You're beliving the "leaked' 40k rules. First mistake. 
Also, 5th came out what, 5 years ago now? The Games Dev team has changed a lot since then. Those writing the rulebook actually worked on the codeces, rather than it being one lead writer who didn't do any other books during that time. Times change, and practices change. 



Achaylus72 said:


> Someone who is upper management in GW Australia, as you may well appreciate i can't and won't name.
> 
> Regards


I hate to burst your bubble, but the contents of the new codeces are not available to people outside the Studio. Management do not get to read them til the books turn up, and unless he's been to the UK and had a studio tour (something that doesn't happen any more) then he's going on the same rumours we are i'm afraid. 

When those who worked there for almost a decade can't pry information out of good friends, the chances of random store managers being able to do so is minimal...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but the contents of the new codeces are not available to people outside the Studio. Management do not get to read them til the books turn up, and unless he's been to the UK and had a studio tour (something that doesn't happen any more) then he's going on the same rumours we are i'm afraid.
> 
> When those who worked there for almost a decade can't pry information out of good friends, the chances of random store managers being able to do so is minimal...


Store managers themselves don't but the people that manage the managers (or whatever they are called) do know. This is how I was able to find out about plastic death company for blood angels, which no one believed me about.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Intrigued by the fact plague bearers are apparently up for release with the chaos codex, hints to the return of proper demons in the dex?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> I hate to burst your bubble, but the contents of the new codeces are not available to people outside the Studio. Management do not get to read them til the books turn up, and unless he's been to the UK and had a studio tour (something that doesn't happen any more) then he's going on the same rumours we are i'm afraid.
> 
> When those who worked there for almost a decade can't pry information out of good friends, the chances of random store managers being able to do so is minimal...


^This. And also you do realise that Svart works in the casting room, so he's one of the guys making the models for the next release. He probably knows better then anyone whats comming out and what isn't, as he's the guy working on the stockpiles of the new stuff. 

He may never tell us anything, or confirm or deny anything, but if he says somethings unlikely, I'd take that as gospel.


Also, Stickmonkey is one of the most relibable rumoursmiths out there. He worked with GW at a points where he didn't get to see anything until it was almost due for an imminant release. If i'm going to believe anyone about any future releases, its someone with a proven track record like him.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Necrosis said:


> Store managers themselves don't but the people that manage the managers (or whatever they are called) do know. This is how I was able to find out about plastic death company for blood angels, which no one believed me about.


Top-end management know release schedules, but no further than 3 months in advance, and then only vague details with which to plan games and events. They also only know what's *on* the schedule. So yes, saying "these things will be released" when they are down on their schedule is fine. Most stores only get to order new releases 2 weeks in advance, so for the most part won't know what's coming til they can order it.

Anyone claiming to know the contents of the rules, or saying they've read the codex before it arrives in stores, *especially* if they live outside the UK, is 99% of the time telling fibs.

It's also possible with a modicum of common sense, to predict what will be released with some accuracy.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not believing shit until we get a leak of the codex or something like Yakface's mass leak of the necron codex entries occurs.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> I'm not believing shit until we get a leak of the codex or something like Yakface's mass leak of the necron codex entries occurs.


QFT


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

SGMAlice said:


> On a side note: Woo! plastic Thousand Sons + pure Thousand Sons Army.
> 
> Alice


I am really keen on a Pure Thousand Sons army to compliment my Tzeentch Chaos Daemons army, so I hope it's possible in the new book.

Unfortunately I think we're probably more likely to see Night Lords and the accompanying explosion of man-jam all over them


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> I am really keen on a Pure Thousand Sons army....


The option for a TS army would be great.



Aramoro said:


> ...the accompanying explosion of man-jam all over them


That is an image that will not leave me for too long.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> That is an image that will not leave me for too long.


Happy to help.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

They really need to make new Bezerkers, the current ones are ancient and simply replacing the backpacks in the packets is not enough when they don't even fit properly.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> They really need to make new Bezerkers, the current ones are ancient and simply replacing the backpacks in the packets is not enough when they don't even fit properly.


This has been said for the longest time; and honestly the Berzerker kit has stood the test of time really well, but I'd really like to see what they could do with modern sculpts.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> They really need to make new Bezerkers, the current ones are ancient and simply replacing the backpacks in the packets is not enough when they don't even fit properly.


Screw new plastic 'zerkers - they may be showing their age and all, but they're plastic & can be tweeked using the entirety of the current plastic marine line!

How about something actually usefull like say, plastic Tsons or plastic noise marines to replace those god awful metal/plastic hybid nightmares?!!
Or even plastic plague marines to replace the woefully miscast'tastic finecost versions?!

Berserkers & even the basic Traitor Marines could use some polish and all for sure, but let's replace all the metal/finecost stuff first please!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

When this new Chaos book comes out we can all forget about the abortion that is the current Codex.

... who am I kidding? I think many of us are going to be scarred for years to come, at least those that played with the 3.5e book.

That being said, I'm quite excited to see GW get Chaos right. Let's hope they can rise to the challenge.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Polish? They are half the age of the game  If they are doing plastic Tsons and Plague Marines, then they may as well do all four of the gods.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> If they are doing plastic Tsons and Plague Marines, then they may as well do all four of the gods.


I wish that logic applied. Poor, poor Plaguebearers, forever doomed to wander in small metal blisters...

Midnight


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

SilverTabby said:


> Top-end management know release schedules, but no further than 3 months in advance, and then only vague details with which to plan games and events. They also only know what's *on* the schedule. So yes, saying "these things will be released" when they are down on their schedule is fine. Most stores only get to order new releases 2 weeks in advance, so for the most part won't know what's coming til they can order it.


yes to this, i have quite recently talked to a store manager about the new nid releases, this was before feb and he denied it compleatly, however here we are


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggghhhh!!!!

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The option for a TS army would be great.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an image that will not leave me for too long.


I understand your pain...


----------



## zacktheRipper (Jan 23, 2012)

Well I am just going to remain optimistic. Death to the False Emperor!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I do remember being in the old GW HQ and reading the 3rd ed IG codex on the company intranet about 2 months before the book came out. And this was just as a red shirt retail employee. Though that has been a long damn time ago.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

lockeF said:


> Very interesting and thanks for reporting it. However, I have completely stopped getting my hopes up for new things. Awhile back it seemed Tau were in line for the spring and now it seems they have been completely forgotten. It almost seems better to stop expecting anything and just sit and wait. It will come out eventually. But have some rep+ cause it does still excite me a bit, even if I wish it didn't.


But don't forget GW have had complete lockdown on rumour-mill and confirming rumours in advance. So, this post could be completel poo or it could be true. We don't know until the time comes.


----------

